# Taxi drivers in Mexico City force authorities to target Uber tommorrow.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Taxi drivers in Mexico City, staged many protests today in Mexico City, causing authorities to promise a crackdown on Uber and other app hailed taxi companies.

http://www.eluniversal.com.mx/ciuda...archa-de-taxistas-sin-incidentes-1102610.html


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Taxi drivers in Mexico City, staged many protests today in Mexico City, causing authorities to promise a crackdown on Uber and other app hailed taxi companies.
> 
> http://www.eluniversal.com.mx/ciuda...archa-de-taxistas-sin-incidentes-1102610.html


This is earlier English version, before agreement with authorities was reached.

http://www.eluniversal.com.mx/in-english/2015/demonstrations-mexico-city-106158.html

I can't find English version of updated news story.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Can Uber survive a fight with Latin America's battle-tested taxi unions?*
*http://fusion.net/story/141060/can-...n&hootPostID=c728c172e1a228e851d6d3710655cbda*


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Can Uber survive a fight with Latin America's battle-tested taxi unions?*
> *http://fusion.net/story/141060/can-...n&hootPostID=c728c172e1a228e851d6d3710655cbda*


Thanks Chi, Mexico is not the US, There have been a couple violent incidents and I think there will be blood shed over Uber.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

observer said:


> Thanks Chi, Mexico is not the US, There have been a couple violent incidents and I think there will be blood shed over Uber.


*Mexican taxis promise to 'hunt down' Uber drivers*
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2015/05/29/globalpost-mexico-taxis-uber/28150555/
A leader of Mexico State's taxi drivers said as much. "We are not going to leave (Uber cars) alone. We are tracking these colleagues and hunting them down,"


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Son cabrones!!!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

arto71 said:


> *Mexican taxis promise to 'hunt down' Uber drivers*
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2015/05/29/globalpost-mexico-taxis-uber/28150555/
> A leader of Mexico State's taxi drivers said as much. "We are not going to leave (Uber cars) alone. We are tracking these colleagues and hunting them down,"


It's been going on for a while,

http://elpais.com/m/elpais/2015/03/31/inenglish/1427799499_399233.html


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

arto71 said:


> *Mexican taxis promise to 'hunt down' Uber drivers*
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2015/05/29/globalpost-mexico-taxis-uber/28150555/
> A leader of Mexico State's taxi drivers said as much. "We are not going to leave (Uber cars) alone. We are tracking these colleagues and hunting them down,"


Well, considering that Mexico is a failed Narco-State, violence is condoned and effective in all levels of its' commerce. I'm sure UBER-Mexico City will have a very hard time winning any legal battles to operate there. The term "hunt down" is used by people that operate within the "Law of the Jungle" , not within a "Nation of Laws."

Latin America as a whole is wildly strange when it comes to law enforcement. In Quito and Guayaquil Ecuador (where UBER doesn't operate), the semi-independent Traffic Authority has runs in with their own Police force. (See YouTube videos).

Foreign employees are FORBIDDEN from riding in just any yellow taxi. They must only ride in company approved taxis to avoid "Express Kidnappings". The common Latin American crime in which thugs posing as cab drivers in Yellow Taxis kidnap riders and force them to withdraw cash at ATMs before and after midnight to maximize their loot.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

LADriver said:


> Well, considering that Mexico is a failed Narco-State, violence is condoned and effective in all levels of its' commerce. I'm sure UBER-Mexico City will have a very hard time winning any legal battles to operate there. The term "hunt down" is used by people that operate within the "Law of the Jungle" , not within a "Nation of Laws."
> 
> Latin America as a whole is wildly strange when it comes to law enforcement. In Quito and Guayaquil Ecuador (where UBER doesn't operate), the semi-independent Traffic Authority has runs in with their own Police force. (See YouTube videos).
> 
> Foreign employees are FORBIDDEN from riding in just any yellow taxi. They must only ride in company approved taxis to avoid "Express Kidnappings". The common Latin American crime in which thugs posing as cab drivers in Yellow Taxis kidnap riders and force them to withdraw cash at ATMs before and after midnight to maximize their loot.


This statement reminds me of the 1980's

Things have been steadily changing in opposite directions
In both sides of the border

Remember BRIC

Now it's MINT
The M stands for Mexico

The next decade will be interesting


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

LADriver said:


> Well, considering that Mexico is a failed Narco-State, violence is condoned and effective in all levels of its' commerce. I'm sure UBER-Mexico City will have a very hard time winning any legal battles to operate there. The term "hunt down" is used by people that operate within the "Law of the Jungle" , not within a "Nation of Laws."
> 
> Latin America as a whole is wildly strange when it comes to law enforcement. In Quito and Guayaquil Ecuador (where UBER doesn't operate), the semi-independent Traffic Authority has runs in with their own Police force. (See YouTube videos).
> 
> Foreign employees are FORBIDDEN from riding in just any yellow taxi. They must only ride in company approved taxis to avoid "Express Kidnappings". The common Latin American crime in which thugs posing as cab drivers in Yellow Taxis kidnap riders and force them to withdraw cash at ATMs before and after midnight to maximize their loot.


Failed Narco State... you know the argument, if the United States didn't demand the drugs Mexico would not be having this problem. The US is just as guilty if not more and is a failed Narco state in that drug use is rampant.

I don't really know why you think "violence is condoned and effective in all levels of commerce". Commerce relies on peace and stability, just look at what happens to gas prices every time one middle eastern country looks cross eyed at another.

I hope you don't believe the US is a "Nation of Laws". Wall Street, Uber, Lyft, certainly believe they are above the law. Laws are for them to ignore.

Maybe it's time for citizens to grow a pair, and turn to "The law of the jungle".

We have become a nation of wusses.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

observer said:


> Failed Narco State... you know the argument, if the United States didn't demand the drugs Mexico would not be having this problem. The US is just as guilty if not more and is a failed Narco state in that drug use is rampant.
> 
> I don't really know why you think "violence is condoned and effective in all levels of commerce". Commerce relies on peace and stability, just look at what happens to gas prices every time one middle eastern country looks cross eyed at another.
> 
> ...


Translation :

UBER vs CABRONES


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

LADriver said:


> Well, considering that Mexico is a failed Narco-State, violence is condoned and effective in all levels of its' commerce. I'm sure UBER-Mexico City will have a very hard time winning any legal battles to operate there. The term "hunt down" is used by people that operate within the "Law of the Jungle" , not within a "Nation of Laws."
> 
> Latin America as a whole is wildly strange when it comes to law enforcement. In Quito and Guayaquil Ecuador (where UBER doesn't operate), the semi-independent Traffic Authority has runs in with their own Police force. (See YouTube videos).
> 
> Foreign employees are FORBIDDEN from riding in just any yellow taxi. They must only ride in company approved taxis to avoid "Express Kidnappings". The common Latin American crime in which thugs posing as cab drivers in Yellow Taxis kidnap riders and force them to withdraw cash at ATMs before and after midnight to maximize their loot.


Unions are very strong in a lot of latin american countries, unlike here in the states. Most are corrupt I'm sure. But they do give common folk a voice and power, sometimes they do bring about change.

I've heard a lot about those "express kidnappings". I'm sure it happens, just not as often as the news would have us believe. It's like the "Uberdriver rapist" they do make the news but are the exception and not the norm or everyone would stop using them.

I travel frequently to Mexico DF and Guadalajara (I'm in GDL as I write this) I have never had a problem.

Maybe I've been lucky....


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Translation :
> 
> UBER vs CABRONES


Lol, pinche Uber, I gotta admit, tienen huevos...


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

observer said:


> Unions are very strong in a lot of latin american countries, unlike here in the states. Most are corrupt I'm sure. But they do give common folk a voice and power, sometimes they do bring about change.
> 
> I've heard a lot about those "express kidnappings". I'm sure it happens, just not as often as the news would have us believe. It's like the "Uberdriver rapist" they do make the news but are the exception and not the norm or everyone would stop using them.
> 
> ...


I feel safer TJ than many parts of Los Angeles ( sometimes)


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

observer said:


> Lol, pinche Uber, I gotta admit, tienen huevos...


UBER la va a pelliscar 
Nomas que el jefe de la orden

You know what I mean


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Corruption is only second to religion 

Drivers will have a hard time affording the nessesary bribes to operate in the black market


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

observer said:


> Failed Narco State... you know the argument, if the United States didn't demand the drugs Mexico would not be having this problem. The US is just as guilty if not more and is a failed Narco state in that drug use is rampant.
> 
> I don't really know why you think "violence is condoned and effective in all levels of commerce". Commerce relies on peace and stability, just look at what happens to gas prices every time one middle eastern country looks cross eyed at another.
> 
> ...


I knew when Mexico came into the UBER picture these types of comments would appear. Let's take a look:

According to the CIA-World Factbook, Mexico is the second largest opium poppy cultivator for world consumption. The drug cartels including the Next Generation out-gun the police to the point of shooting down a helicopter in order to participate in your "peace and stability" commerce.

According to the 2006 book, Mexico: The Struggle for Democratic Development by Daniel C. Levy, "The Mexican Government estimates that drugs account for perhaps 2.5 percent of Mexico's Gross National Product (GNP) and 8 percent of Mexico's export earnings.

When it comes to the Taxi business, check out WIKIPEDIA-TAXICABS OF MEXICO, which states, "Robberies and assaults on passengers in taxis are frequent and violent in Mexico, with passengers subjected to beating, shooting, and sexual assault."

As for my "Nation of Laws" assertion, UBER is currently being dragged through the courts, especially in California and will live, die or mutate into something else depending on the outcome of these lawsuits. UBER is already banned in Germany, France, Italy and South Korea, so laws take time as opposed to your favoring "The law of the Jungle" which is basically vigilantes taking the law into their own hands, i.e. hunting down UBER drivers.

I'm an Ecuadorian citizen and look forward to taking my first UBER ride in Mexico City. I just hope I don't have to be wearing a bullet proof vest just for the experience.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

observer said:


> Taxi drivers in Mexico City, staged many protests today in Mexico City, causing authorities to promise a crackdown on Uber and other app hailed taxi companies.
> 
> http://www.eluniversal.com.mx/ciuda...archa-de-taxistas-sin-incidentes-1102610.html


I think what the article is saying "adios uber".


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

LADriver said:


> I knew when Mexico came into the UBER picture these types of comments would appear. Let's take a look:
> 
> According to the CIA-World Factbook, Mexico is the second largest opium poppy cultivator for world consumption. The drug cartels including the Next Generation out-gun the police to the point of shooting down a helicopter in order to participate in your "peace and stability" commerce.
> 
> ...


You will need a bullet proof vest


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> You will need a bullet proof vest


And a crash helmet.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> You will need a bullet proof vest


If this is my last post, you'll know I've taken an UBER in Mexico City.


----------



## Guber (Aug 29, 2014)

observer said:


> Failed Narco State... you know the argument, if the United States didn't demand the drugs Mexico would not be having this problem. The US is just as guilty if not more and is a failed Narco state in that drug use is rampant.
> 
> I don't really know why you think "violence is condoned and effective in all levels of commerce". Commerce relies on peace and stability, just look at what happens to gas prices every time one middle eastern country looks cross eyed at another.
> 
> ...


Law is only for poor people not corporation blod sucker


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

LADriver said:


> I knew when Mexico came into the UBER picture these types of comments would appear. Let's take a look:
> 
> According to the CIA-World Factbook, Mexico is the second largest opium poppy cultivator for world consumption. The drug cartels including the Next Generation out-gun the police to the point of shooting down a helicopter in order to participate in your "peace and stability" commerce.
> 
> ...


Let me think.... WHO brought up the comment that Mexico was a failed Narco State? Thank you for doing my research for me, and you are proving my point.
"World Consumption" Mexico is as you stated a "failed Narco State" because other countries fail to control narcotics consumption.

CJNG is on it's way out. You mentioned the downed helicopter, but fail to mention the 40 some cartel members killed by the Fuerza Unica a couple weeks ago.

My hometown is smack in the middle of CJNG. I have been to the town where that helicopter was shot down. I've been here several times in the last year. Everyone knows who they are, hell I saw a 20 something guy driving a brand new full size mercedes benz, you think he has a legal job? But, they don't mess around with regular people. They know that if they get too out of hand, they will be turned in. So they try to keep on their good side. I walk around here and I go where I please and feel safe everywhere.

I was writing about peace and stability in general terms not just Mexico, but, Mexico is in a miniboom right now, I'm amazed at the amount of commerce there is right now, and good paying jobs. NOT DEPENDENT on the narco trade.

Like I said if taking a taxi was dangerous, people would not take them. Mexico City has over 100,000 legal taxicabs for a reason. I myself have ridden in taxis a dozen times this year, so far no one has assaulted me.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

LADriver said:


> I knew when Mexico came into the UBER picture these types of comments would appear. Let's take a look:
> 
> According to the CIA-World Factbook, Mexico is the second largest opium poppy cultivator for world consumption. The drug cartels including the Next Generation out-gun the police to the point of shooting down a helicopter in order to participate in your "peace and stability" commerce.
> 
> ...


So you disrespect a country because they are not "a nation of laws" but you are ok patronizing a law breaking company?

Why is that?

I'm not 100% for the "law of the jungle as I am for people defending their rights, standing up for themselves and not being sheep.

You'll be ok in Mexico City wether you take a taxi or uber. Just stay aware of what's going on. You only hear on the news about that one in a million bad ride. I may go there myself next week.

Safe travels to you.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

observer said:


> Let me think.... WHO brought up the comment that Mexico was a failed Narco State? Thank you for doing my research for me, and you are proving my point.
> "World Consumption" Mexico is as you stated a "failed Narco State" because other countries fail to control narcotics consumption.
> 
> CJNG is on it's way out. You mentioned the downed helicopter, but fail to mention the 40 some cartel members killed by the Fuerza Unica a couple weeks ago.
> ...


I wish there was a mini boom here


----------



## humandriver (Sep 16, 2014)

Strikes work, protests do not. 
#deactivateuber


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

It's nice seeing them stand up to Goliath (Uber).


----------

